# large specialized sale-- 3 s-works bikes



## tetonrider (Jun 3, 2010)

hey, all:
just thought there might be some interest in these frames for sale in the classifieds:

a) 2011 s-works tarmac sl3 (11r carbon): 2011 Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL3 - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com

b) 2012 (yes, 2012) s-works shiv tt (11r carbon): 2012 Specialized S-Works Shiv TT module - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com

c) s-works roubaix sl2 (10r carbon): Specialized S-Works Roubaix SL2 - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com

thanks for looking! here are a few pics:


----------

